#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT- Befund Schulter >

## sandra1810

schönen guten Abend<img class="inlineimg" title="Grin" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.patientenfragen.net/images/smilies/grin.gif" smilieid="3"> bitte um Hilfe bei meinem MRT- Befund. Die Ärzte haben mich heute nach Hause geschickt und ich soll Montag operiert werden Sie meinten Sie erklären es mir freitag bei der Aufnahmeuntersuchung.&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;Befund...  &lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;Die Infra- und Supraspinatussehne sind durchgängig abgrenzbar, Supraspinatussehne ist aber schon verschmälert. Auch der Subakromialraum ist mit 6 mm eingeengt, zum einen durch Humeruskopfhochstand aber auch durch descendierendes Akromion. Deutliche Hypertrophie des Kapselbandapperates am unteren und vorderem Glenoidrand. Am mittleren bis oberen Glenoidrand aber dann nachweis eines Labrumabrisses mit schon umgebenden Narbengewebe entlang des Glenoidrandes. Die hier anliegende bzw. verlaufende Subscapularissehne ist verdickt und signalangehoben. Wahrscheinlich auch Reptur der glenohumeralen Ligamente superior und medial. Regelhafter verlauf der Bizeepsehne.&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;Beurteilung&lt;br&  gt;&lt;br&gt;1. Nachweis eines impingements, zum einen durch Humeruskopfhochstand aber auch durch descendierend verlaufendes Akromion. Sekundär dadurch schon Signalalterationen der Supraspinatussehne ohne eindeutige Reptur&lt;br&gt;2. Slap-läsion mindestens 2 grad mit abriss des vorderen oberen labrumrandes bis in höhe des mittleren glenoids und hier schon ausbildung von narbengewebe.&lt;br&gt;3.chronische hypertrophie des kapselbandesapperates am unteren vorderen labrum bzw. glenoidrand&lt;br&gt;4. zeichen der chronischen reizung des subscapularissehne, die ventral der genannten veränderung verläuft.&lt;br&gt;5. kein nachweis eines glenohumeralen gelenkergusses&lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;bitte um hilfe &lt;br&gt;&lt;br&gt;lg sandra

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sandra 
Die Sehne des Muskels, der den Arm zur Seite hebt, ist verschmälert. Der Gelenkspalt zwischen Oberarmkopf und Schulterdach ist eingeengt. Das Schulterdach fällt außerdem zu steil zur Seite ab. Der Kapsel- Band-Apparat in der Region ist abgeschwächt, die Kapsel ist am oberen Ende eingerissen und vernarbt. Die Bänder um den Oberarmkopf sind vermutlich eingerissen.  
Viel Erfolg bei der OP, 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## sandra1810

ohhh ich danke dir so sehr für die schnelle antwort :Grin:

----------


## sandra1810

wie sie wielange ich ungefähr krankgeschrieben bin??

----------


## sandra1810

entschuldigung wissen meinte ich ^^

----------


## Christiane

Das ist abhängig vom Verlauf der OP und der Wundheilung. Es kommt auch darauf an, wie belastend der ausgeübte Beruf ist. 6 - 8 Wochen muss man bei Schulter-OP`s auf jeden Fall einplanen.

----------


## sandra1810

ohhh doch solange ok dankeschön

----------

